# Alicorn, Grizzle, and Marsupilami



## xANEMONEx (Nov 14, 2020)

Hey 👋..
I have a pair of Halfmoon Dumbo Ear Grizzle and a pair of HMDE White Platinum.
I'm interested to breed them into Alicorn..
Should i pairing a
-Male Grizzle x Female Platinum
Or
-Male Grizzle x Female Grizzle
Which one will have higher percentages to make Alicorn?

Thank you 🙏


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Pictures of the pair?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is a thread from the forum about Alicorns you might be interested in









Unicorn/Alicorn opaque platinum betta ?!


Hey, I was wondering if you guys knkw where in europe I could get this kind of betta? I have always wanted this kind and at this point im willing to do anything to get it. Also I was wondering what bettas people breed to get those kinds of bettas ?




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Are the unicorn split tails?...also what are HMDE?


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Also you should hit up @indjo for the article he has available to help you with selecting pairs to get the genetic traits you're looking for...his article is very informative.


----------



## xANEMONEx (Nov 14, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Pictures of the pair?





Spoiler: Male



Halfmoon Dumbo Ear White Platinum














Spoiler: Female



Halfmoon Big Ear Grizzle


----------



## xANEMONEx (Nov 14, 2020)

Chinitobetta said:


> Are the unicorn split tails?...also what are HMDE?


HMDE = HalfMoon Dumbo Ear 😅


----------



## xANEMONEx (Nov 14, 2020)

Another question..😅
I just bought a male Pineapple Halfmoon Dumbo Ear ..









And have a plan to pair him with a female Yellow Koi Halfmoon (Black Yellow or known as marsupilami here)..
I don't have it yet, but it will be look like this..








What would be the outcomes?
My intention is to get marsupilami color with big pectorals.. am i doing the right thing?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

You’ll need to breed dumbo to dumbo. You may get 25% dumbos from that pairing. It will take you a few generations of breeding siblings to parents
Or siblings to siblings but definitely it’s doable. Here is a spawn log of a pair bred earlier this year. I have one of the males from this spawn that didn’t get the dumbo pectorals.








Butterfly male and Elephant Ear female


Spawned 2/21 Hatched 2/23 Free swimming 2/25




www.bettafish.com


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Your fish are beautiful, if you decide to breed I hope you consider taking the time to do a spawn log here in the forum. 💜


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

xANEMONEx said:


> HMDE = HalfMoon Dumbo Ear 😅


Omg duhhh lolol


----------

